# Habe heute einen Miniteich gebaut



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
hier im Forum habe ich ja auch häufiger Mal Beiträge/Fotos rund um MiniMiniteiche gelesen 
und ich war immer wieder total begeistert 

Seit geraumer Zeit spukte mir der Gedanke im Kopf rum, dass hier so ein Miniteich 
auch ganz nett wäre....
tja - und heute habe ich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht 

In der alten Werkstatt, die sich immer wieder als reinste Fundgrube entpuppt, habe ich 
geschaut, was ich da so alles finde, woraus man einen Miniteich bauen könnte...

...und das ist die Dokumentation des Tages


LG
Kirstin


----------



## muh.gp (9. Apr. 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Joachim (9. Apr. 2014)

Ist das dann der TT-Teich?  

Schöne Baudoku und natürlich schicker kleiner Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

so einfach kann es sein...................

    Ich glaub Ich  bau nächste Woche auch ein mini Seerosenteich 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (10. Apr. 2014)

Sieht doch einladend aus, so macht man aus einer langweiligen Ecke eine Ruheoase


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

@ Joachim   was ist ein TT-Teich? ...ich kenne TT nur als Begriff für "Turniertrottel" im Reitsport? 

@ Patrick  viel Spaß dabei....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab letztes Jahr so ein Teil geschlachtet und verschrottet den Kessel hab ich noch  

https://www.google.de/search?q=diosna Hubkneter 120 plus&client=firefox&hs=2eY&rls=net.gmx:defficial&channel=sb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=eHNGU7e7IojnygO95oKIAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1093&bih=486

Gruss Patrick 

PS. wenn man eins veranstaltet sollte man schon wissen was ein TT ist


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

...oh Mann, bin ich begriffstutzig 
JETZT habe auch ich es kapiert - nachdem Deine Antwort mir erstmal noch eine Weile  aufgab....


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2014)

und jetzt bitte die Antwort als Frage ........................

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ikulas (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kerstin,

alle Achtung, das ist richtig toll geworden 

LG Beate


----------



## Tanny (11. Apr. 2014)

Also die Schachbrettblumen und die insektenfressenden Pflanzen in Euren Moorbeetbeiträgen
fand ich super schön und spannend...
...Tja, und dann saß ich gestern abend in der Sitzecke mit einem 
und erfreute mich an meinem Miniteich.....und irgendwie fand ich, könnte
auf der anderen Seite der Dekotreppe auch noch so eine kleine Minilandschaft Platz finden...

...ja und heute gegen Mittag habe ich dann angefangen zu bauen 

Das gesamte Holz stammt von dem Zuckerahorn und der __ Esche, die Christian im Winter zerledert hatte.

 Hier die Baudoku (ja, und jetzt ist erstmal Schluss - auch wenn an der Wand natürlich noch locker Platz
für 2 weitere Landschaften wäre....):


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

macht dir wohl langsam Spass

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2014)

ja 
....zumal es so schön einfach ist und in 3 - 4 Stunden anzulegen. 

Ich liebe es, wenn Ideen sich zügig umsetzen lassen und mir hinterher auch noch gefallen.

Für Projekte, die man ewig lange auf dem Reißbrett planen muss und dann nochmal so lange 
für die Umsetzung braucht, bin ich irgendwie nicht gemacht. 

Wenn ich eine Idee habe, die mich nicht mehr losläßt, dann kommt irgendwann der Punkt, wo ich sage: 
"jetzt mache ichs" - und wenn ich dann anfange, kann ich nicht mehr aufhören bevor es fertig ist. 

Das ist bei Großprojekten ziemlich anstrengend - als ich diesen Hof kaufte und ich ein Bild vor Augen hatte, wie der alte Stall aussehen sollte, wenn die Pferde kommen, haben wir mit mehreren Leuten 6 Wochen lang praktisch Tag und 
Nacht gehämmert, gesägt, gestrichen, geflext und Zäune gesetzt - Pause....unerwünscht.... 

Ich glaube, die anderen haben mich damals nicht selten verflucht....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2014)

Nett, nur mache wenn du an einer Hauswand irgend was baust da zumindestens eine dicke Folie vor die Wand.
Ist besser für das Mauerwerk und die Feuchtigkeit der Erde wird nicht in die Wand geleitet.


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Totto, 
 danke für den Hinweis 

Daran habe ich zum Glück gedacht. 
An der hauswand steht ja die Bütt - und dahinter sind ca 2 - 3 cm Abstand zur Wand - die sind hohl. 
Es ist lediglich oben eine Abdeckung drauf, damit der Hohlraum dahinter nicht so doof aussieht. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2014)

...und jetzt habe ich es doch getan...die Wand war irgendwie...."unvollständig"

Jetzt gibt es an der Hauswand 4 Halbspiralen - alle 4 mit einem mehr oder weniger dominanten 
Wasserelement:

1. der als erstes angelegte Miniteich mit Sandvegetation - meine "Strandspirale"
2. das als 2. angelegte Beet mit Moor im Mörtelbottich und Lehm/Torf in der Spirale davor - meine "Moorspirale"

...und dann kam die Kräuterspirale, die ganz oben einen alten Campingbräter als Wasserelement hat, in dem 
jetzt __ Wasserminze, Beinwell und hoffentlich bald __ Brunnenkresse gedeihen:

        

und dann als letztes eine "Überraschungsspirale" - hier habe ich unten Lehmboden und in der nächsten Etage 
Kies und oben eine kleine Schale mit Wasser. 
Eingesät ist das ganze mit __ Wildblumen/Kräutersaat von Rieger Hofmann und damit es, bis die Saat aufgeht 
nicht so kahl aussieht, habe ich hier vom Hof ein paar Wildkräuter eingesetzt: z.B. __ Taubnessel, Scharbockskraut, Knoblauchrauke, Spitzwegerich, __ Gundermann, __ Schafgarbe - mal schauen, was so alles aus den zwei Saatmischungen noch rauskommt: 

  

und komplett sieht die Wand jetzt so aus:


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

Murhahahahahahahahahaahahhaah ist der Hof bald voll

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2014)

...das braucht glaube ich etwas mehr, als 4 Mini-Spiralen.....

gestern haben wir rund 150 Büsche und Bäume gepflanzt - etwas ungeplant und überraschend.

Es passte eigentlich gar nicht, weil ich eigentlich am Zäune bauen war. 

Aber der Nabu fragte an, ob ich noch Platz für die Pflanzen hätte, weil die einige Tage zuvor übrig geblieben waren 
bei einer Auwald - Pflanzaktion mit einer hiesigen Schule (die haben über 1000 Pflanzen gesetzt). 

Naja, ich habe leichtfertig "ja" gesagt und prompt hatte ich am nächsten Tag die Pflanzen da liegen
und die wollten dringend in die Erde....

30 Ulmen ca 2 Meter hoch, 10 Traubenkirschen, 10 Ebereschen, haufenweise Heckenrose und __ Weißdorn und 
nochmal soviel Wildäpfel und Wildbirnen - was soll ich sagen: 

jetzt, wo sie gepflanzt sind sieht man nichtmal, dass es 150 Pflanzen mehr geworden sind....

Mit anderen Worten: es ist noch massig Platz 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## toschbaer (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
wow, Du gibst richtig Gas!!
Wenn man bedenkt- erst alles hinschaffen - das Einrichten und die Pflege und nicht zu vergessen das Gießen, wenn ich sehe, dass ich am Tag ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 Std nur gieße -wie lange brauchst DU?
Bei 150 Neupflanzungen, diversen Blumentöpfen - Beeten und Gartenstauden 
Ich habe mir schon Tröpfchenbewässerung angeschaft und es liegt auch alles parat, aber die liebe Zeit! 
Und bei größeren Projekten sollten meine Kinder schon mit schaffen, sonst dauert es viel zu lange, denn ich bin sehr ungeduldig.

Ich denke, die Zeit beim TT  wird richtig spannend und interessant und wenn wir es schaffen sind wir dabei!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2014)

Höffe nix von den Pflanzen ist für Pferde Giftig


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2014)

@Friedhelm 
mit dem Gießen das geht relativ schnell. 
Bei mir wird nur, wenn es sehr lange trocken und warm ist, die Anpflanzung an der Hauswand gegossen und die Beete unserer Reitmädels im Garten. 
Das alles geht dann abends mit dem __ Wasserschlauch und dauert keine Stunde. 

Die 150 Nabu Pflanzen haben wir ja aufs Land gepflanzt - in die Knicks, die wir seit 4 Jahren rund um das gesamte Land anlegen - da muß nichts gegossen werden. 

Vor 4 Jahren hat der örtliche Windpark als Ausgleichsmaßnahme auf meinen hinteren Flächen einen 15 Meter breiten, dreireihigen Knick angelegt. Da sind damals glaube ich um die 1000 Pflanzen reingegangen. 

Jedes Jahr wird die "Umweltspendenkasse" (da wandert das Eiergeld von meinen Hühnern rein und das Marmeladengeld von unseren Reitmädels, die hier gärtnern und Ihre Erzeugnisse dann ebenfalls verkaufen) 
für eine Umweltaktion in Zusammenarbeit mit dem örtlichen Nabu hier auf dem Hof leer gemacht:

vor 3 Jahren haben wir auf einer Fläche mit dem Nabu eine Streuobstwiese gesetzt und Bienen angeschafft, 
letztes Jahr haben wir zwei Flächen mit knapp 400 Dornenknickpflanzen "eingezäunt" und im Frühjahr heimische 
__ Wildblumen und Wildkräuter gesäät
dieses Jahr sammeln wir für den Bau und die fachgerechte Anbringung eines Storchennestes auf dem Dachgiebel

Die 150 Pflanzen von Anfang der Woche haben wir praktisch in die bestehenden Anlagen gepflanzt - überall dort, wo Lücken durch 
Wildverbiß entstanden sind. 

Aufwendig war lediglich, daß es so spontan und ungeplant kam und daß ich mit einer Freundin allein davor stand - sonst planen wir solche Pflanzaktionen mit dem Nabu und haben viele fleissige Helfer - weil, ich bin auch immer sehr ungeduldig  

Aufs TT freue ich mich auch schon - ich verspreche mir davon sehr viel Austausch und vielleicht noch viele neue Anregungen 

@ Totto - ein bisschen giftig ist ja fast alles - man muss es nur in ausreichender Menge konsumieren.....
Allerdings achte ich schon drauf, daß wir Pflanzen, die sehr giftig für die Tiere sind oder die von diesen nicht als __ Giftpflanzen gemieden werden, raus lassen. 
Also so etwas wie __ Eibe z.B. würde ich hier nicht pflanzen - und __ Pfaffenhütchen haben wir auch aus dem Knick rausgelassen, obwohl ich nicht denke, daß die Pferde da rangehen würden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
habe mich selbst schon ein bisschen gewundert was ich so alles für Pferde giftiges im Garten habe. Tula und Bux gehöhrt dazu.
Bin mal in meiner Jugend bis zum Reitabzeichen Bronze gekommen. Derzeit sind die beiden da Rechts auf dem Motorrad schon ein bisschen älter und bis Galopp in der Bahn zugange. Dem Papa machen Sie aber noch lange nix vor, wie ich feststellen konnte, als ich zwischenzeitlich mal wieder zwischen zwei Pferdeohren durchschauen konnte.
Wenn die Zeit es hergibt, werde ich wohl mal wieder meine Stiefel suchen müssen. Für einen geführten Ausritt mit Strandgalopp reicht es aber noch immer.


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2014)

In dem ersten "Mini" (Strandspirale) hatte ich ja am Anlagetag unter anderem 2 Pflanzbehälter versenkt, wo man bis 
auf zwei kurze Strunken noch nichts erkannte. 
Beide waren im Gartencenter in der Wanne mit den Seerosen zu finden - keine Ahnung, was es ist - beim kauf habe ich lediglich 
drauf geachtet, daß die Pflanze nicht mehr als 30 cm Pflanztiefe braucht. 
Beide haben sehr schnell Blätter an die Oberfläche getrieben und bei einer sieht es seit dem Wochenende so aus


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Beide haben sehr schnell Blätter an die Oberfläche getrieben und bei einer sieht es seit dem Wochenende so aus


Ist wohl eine __ Wasserähre könnte _Aponogeton distachyos _sein. Meine ist Rosa mit einem roten Blatt.....ist aber nicht richtig gut am kommen.


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Totto, 
 danke für die Info - auf jeden Fall sieht die Blüte total schön aus ....und Kaulquappen sind auch schon im Mini - habe gerade 3 gesichtet 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2014)

Wahnsinn ....in meinem "Strand-Mini"  sind Kaulquappen:


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2014)

so langsam entwickeln sich meine Minis auch 
Das Saatgut grünt durch und die ersten Knospen zeigen sich. 
Blühen wird es wohl etwas später, da die Minis an der Ostwand stehen, also nur bis Mittags Sonne haben:


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2014)

hallo Tanny,
mir gefallen sie alle sehr gut!
Bin mal gespannt wie sie ausschauen werden, wenn die Pflanzen dann blühen.


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2014)

endlich warm und sonnig...die "Minis" explodieren förmlich:


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2014)

Heute hatte der Strandmini neuen Besuch:


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2014)

Heute an meinem Strandmini


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Tanny

die Minis sehen echt TOLL aus und schön das du auch grösseren tierischen Besuch hast , bei mir sich "nur" Insekten am Mini , liegt wohl an der höhe , weiter die Daumen hoch und viel Erfolg


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2014)

und endlich kommt im Strandmini auch eine Blüte zum Vorschein: 
 

und im Kräutermini laben sich die Hummeln am Beinwell:


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2014)

heute mal wieder den Stand der Entwicklung aller 4 Minis im Überblick:


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2014)

...satt wird man davon nicht ...
zwischen dem Strandmini und dem Moormini:
 

....und die zwei sind immer auf dem Sprung, wenn ich mal nicht aufpasse - hier genau gegenüber vom Mini....
Besonders der Moormini aber auch der Strandmini hat es ihnen angetan....da gibt es doch sooo viele Leckereien


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

Meine Minis sind die reinsten Ü-Eier 

Der Strandmini, wo ich rundum eine __ Wildblumen-Saatmischung (Betonung auf Mischung)
für Magerrasen, Schotterplätze und Sandböden eingebracht habe, erblüht in schönster, reiner Leinblüte: 
    

Am Moormini fühlt sich die __ Himbeere pudelwohl und trägt bereits reife Früchte, 
wovon die großen Himbeeren im Garten noch weit entfernt sind:

  

Im Saatmini war eine Mischung "Blühende Landschaften" von Hoffmann Rieger und die macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre: 

  

und im Kräutermini blühen im Moment der Heilziest, die römische Kamille und der Beinwell:

    

gegenüber blüht der Thymian: 

  

...und weil zu groß geworden im Kräutermini, habe ich den Wermut an die Ostwand vom Stall versetzt, 
wo er zuerst aussah, als würde er eingehen, aber jetzt hat er sich berappelt und fängt auch an zu blühen:
  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

Heute hat meine Glucke ihre Küken "abgesetzt" - also einfach allein gelassen....

Die 5 haben sich aber einen sicheren Aufenthaltsort gesucht 

Am Saatbeet - von all dem Dekokram kaum zu unterscheiden...
...auf diesen Fotos sind definitiv jeweils 5 Küken zu sehen - viel Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

seit April lese ich jeden Tag das Thema

*"Habe heute einen Miniteich gebaut"*

In Summe wären das 69 Teiche. Hast Du den Garten nicht bald voll mit Miniteichen? 

Sieht auf alle fälle richtig schick aus, obwohl es mir zu viele Miniteiche wären.


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Thomas, 
 wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht 

Hmmmm...was mache ich denn jetzt? ...ich hatte einfach den Thread weiterbenutzt für die "Berichte" über die Entwicklung....

Den Titel kann ich glaube ich nicht mehr ändern 

Aber vielleicht kann ja einer der Mods den Titel ändern? 

"Die Minis" - war "habe heute 1 Miniteich gebaut" ?



etwas ratlose Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juni 2014)

Hm? 

Vorallem wohin mit den 68 übriggebliebenen Wannen? 

Vieleicht mal bei "Biete" einstellen, da findet sich bestimt jemand?


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

Nein,nein...hätte ich die 68 Wannen, würde ich sie alle hier verarbeiten - quasi eine Miniteichlandschaft.....
....den Platz habe ich ja


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juni 2014)




----------

